# Dry Flakey ears? with picture please look



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure how to explain it so here is a picture








What does this look like? What would you do for it please help


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Could be fungal which can be causes by vitamin deficiency


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm it's in both ears and is bleeding in some spots she let's me touch them so must not hurt? But I've never seen this.. she on manna pro safe performance and max e glo rice bran meal and has nice lush green pasture I don't see how it could be vitamin deficiency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

My horses get that from little black flying bugs in the summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep ^^^

No-see-ums, or gnats or little bitey flies. Both my horses' ears look like that now. If they get real bad you can slather some swat or vaseline in there, careful not to get too much that will drip into the ear canal. Or a fly mask with ears.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Really all from bugs.. how long does it take to clear up it looks so nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It seems to go away in a few weeks once the bugs die off at the end of the season.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure what it is but I have a horse with bad ear plaques. I keep them under control by coating them with Dermafas cream twice a week. I've found Dermafas is good for many skin issues.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeast infection aka fungus according to my vet, my daughters pony had ears like that. He told me to wipe her ears with mineral oil his theory was the oil would prevent oxygen from feeding the fungus and it would die.

What I actually did was wash her ears with an iodine solution then used a mix of tea tree oil and witch hazel on a cotton ball. It took a couple weeks for it to clear up but her ears look great now. You could probably use an OTC anti-fungal cream but I used what I had on hand at the time. If the bugs are really bad you can also put some swat on them, I would mix some tea tree oil into anything you put on her ears, but that is just me I use it for everything skin related.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow thanks guys it might be bugs but I am constantly spraying her down to keep bugs away and this came of of no where!! She's not on my property and my schedule has been crazy so my boyfriend was feeding her and he doesn't do the exams like I do on her daily lol. So today I spent all morning with her and found this.. I might invest in a fly mask with ears and treat for fungal infection.. I will probably just get OTC anti fungal but what would be best?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Washing is not an option either she will not have that lol! And also the ear also seems swollen or inflamed IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never seen anything that extensive from bugs. I would be emailing that pic to a vet for an opinion.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like the flies have been having a party in his ears. wet a cloth, wipe his ear, put some Vit e on them, or vit e cream . I had a paint horse that got a type of skin cancer in his ears, not melanoma,
fly mask with ears .


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's crazy because this wasn't here last week...:-( it's in both equally bad..
_Posted via Mobile Device_
In the picture you can't see but there is bleeding on parts of the ear it's alittle on the outside and definitely looks inflamed to me which leads me to believe fungal infection.. but I'm not a vet.. and I think I might just need one out.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

It can get pretty nasty a vicious circle, the fungus will cause itching and bleeding the bugs are attracted to the blood, the bug saliva causes further irritation, the open sores can lead to bacterial issues. If her ears are swollen and to sore for you to touch you may need to get the vet out to sedate her and clean them up good. She may need some steroids to help her find some relief. 

But if you can clean them up and start applying an anti-fungal you will see a difference and the fly mask with ears will help to keep the bugs out and limit the irritation.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

So everyone thinks it's a fungal? I talked to a few horse friends one thinks it could be ear mites and an other says allergies and one says just bugs annoying her and making her itch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

What about this guys.
https://www.smartpakequine.com/content/aural-plaques
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Doesn't look like plaques to me.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If it is getting worse, what is the problem with going to the vet?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you yogiwick

Red gate farm: it hasn't got any worse? And I want to try home remedies first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its really too late in the season for the bugs that bite and cause sore ears to be suddenly affecting her so I'm more thinking its a fungal infection, it doesn't look 'crusty and raised' enough to be Aural plaque but I wouldn't rule it out
Honestly - all the time and money you might spend trying different home remedies it might be getting worse and the horse suffering discomfort you could have the vet look at it and spend less money and get it cleared up faster


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

UPDATE
So I have been cleaning her ears every other day and putting Corona ointment in her ears (that was fun) also spraying fly spray all around her ears and they look 100 times better!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Second updat plus question.. 
So ears look better but not 100% better now under her chin looks like this do you all think allergies maybe?? What can I do about it?
Also I know everyone is gonna say call the vet out well money is tight and I don't have the money to call vet for every little thing on her..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you send the vet a picture at least?


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

Really need fly mask with ear coverage. If you don't you could end up with permanent ugly ear bumps from black flys. I use ban nix on every thing. Apply with cotton ball so it doesn't get into ear canal.


----------



## ZabysMom (Oct 24, 2014)

Get a brush and brush it out the best you can, baby oil on a cotton ball and repeat when needed..I don't think you need to treat it with antifungal, although otc won't hurt..and I'm sure she will enjoy it fully when your brushing her ears, I do mine every morning and he loves his ears brushed, I actually do it as a reward when he does something good..he loves it that much! Make it a normal part of grooming and I'd bet this won't happen as often


----------



## ZabysMom (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't see the update about her getting it somewhere else, I'd say call the vet, maybe send him a picture and explain your money situation, I'm sure they will prescribe an ointment for you or tell you what to get at tack shop! Hope it works out


----------



## oakzori (Jan 2, 2015)

I have heard its an allergy to their environment, could be food, could be what they stand in daily, could be bugs. I had two rescues. the first was just little bumps and spots that looked irritated and would bleed. they cleared up after a year on their own when I changed his diet and he had a better cleaner environment. this other rescue was neglected for 8 years. his one ear is entirely covered and the other is just spotty. I'm going to scrape the one ear and coat it with some stuff to kill of any parasitic material that is assisting the allergy. I have this scabes spray that is I think raw vinegar and maybe enzymes. I'll try the iodine spray to mentioned above.


----------

